# Mortification of The Flesh



## holyfool33 (Mar 11, 2008)

How does one go about mortifying the flesh and killing once beloved sins? Also how can these practices if any be implemnted into the daily life of the believer? jus asken


----------



## uberkermit (Mar 11, 2008)

Have you ever read what John Owen had to say on the matter?


----------



## ANT (Mar 11, 2008)

This is an example of us (as believers) having to die daily to self ... to our fleshly desires ... to our addictions ... to our apathy ... whatever chains we have upon us.

Part of the battle is us trying to figure out how we can do it. 

But let God be glorified and we not rest in our own strength. We need to go about the 1st and greatest commandment ... loving the LORD our God with all our heart, soul, mind and strength! Truly when we take our life (everything) and desire God's glory and worship. When we determine to truly seek Him ... what once was a boulder that could not be budged ... will soon slide a little ... then, with perseverance and daily nourishment to our souls from our Father ... the boulder will be reduced to a stone ... that occassionally you will stub your toe on. For we will always have sin within us as long as we dwell upon this earth, but that does not mean it will have dominion over us. when we fall (stub our toe upon the stone that used to be a boulder) we repent, pick ouselves back up, then seek to walk more understandingly ... learning how we stumbled and how we can try to prevent it next time. 

My sins ever seek to make their way out any opportunity they get ... But when my purpose is to seek God's glory and give him everything (heart, soul, mind & strength) so that He might be glorified, I have found that this has been my greatest strength in not wallowing in darling sins and mortifying the flesh.


----------



## Herald (Mar 11, 2008)

Aaron, oh my. Could you think of a more difficult question to ask?  

Some late night thoughts...



> Romans 6:6-7 6 knowing this, that our old self was crucified with Him, in order that our body of sin might be done away with, so that we would no longer be slaves to sin; 7 for he who has died is freed from sin.



Judicially we are freed from the penalty of sin. This adjudication is eternal, with no possibility of the evidence of our guilt being admissible a second time. But while we have experienced spiritual emancipation, or flesh is still under the curse. Contained within the flesh are the thoughts and affections of the mind. Since this fallen shell will be with us for all of our earthly life, mortification is not a onetime act. It is a continual process that is an integral part of sanctification. It begins with understanding that we are freed from the penalty of sin and can no longer be condemned (Romans 8:1). This is the work of grace in our life, but this grace is not a license to sin (Romans 6:1,2); it is the freedom and empowerment to walk according to the Spirit and to resist the temptations of the flesh.


----------



## holyfool33 (Mar 11, 2008)

North Jersey Baptist said:


> Aaron, oh my. Could you think of a more difficult question to ask?
> 
> Some late night thoughts...
> 
> ...



Thanks but how does one walk in the spirit? and reckon one's self dead to sin?


----------



## Herald (Mar 11, 2008)

holyfool33 said:


> North Jersey Baptist said:
> 
> 
> > Aaron, oh my. Could you think of a more difficult question to ask?
> ...



For starters, Rob referenced John Owen's work on the mortification of sin. For me to claim more insight than Owen would be presumptuous. If you click on the link that Rob provided you can read Owen's work online.

Beyond Owen, let me share a few thoughts...



> Romans 8:5 5 For those who are according to the flesh set their minds on the things of the flesh, but those who are according to the Spirit, the things of the Spirit.





> Romans 12:1-2 Therefore I urge you, brethren, by the mercies of God, to present your bodies a living and holy sacrifice, acceptable to God, which is your spiritual service of worship. 2 And do not be conformed to this world, but be transformed by the renewing of your mind, so that you may prove what the will of God is, that which is good and acceptable and perfect.



Last week I taught on the subject of using our minds as an active part of faith. Plato stated, and I quite agree, that knowledge is acquired when there is a congruence between truth and belief. For our definitions "truth" is the only undeniable source of truth, God's word. "Belief" is faith. When God's word is received by faith there is knowledge. Faith is not meant to be static. We are not called to believe the gospel message and then sit on a mountaintop waiting for the Lord to come and take us home. _For we walk by faith_ (2 Cor. 5:7). So in a real sense knowledge is receiving the truth cognitively and receiving it by a faith that believes _and _acts. 

Now, back to the mind. How do you change the mind in order to learn a new skill? A new language? Do you not use repetition? Do you not expose yourself to the resources necessary to learn and become proficient? Well we have access to those resources. We have the scriptures, the preaching of the word, the sacraments and the fellowship of the saints. Too often Christians have asked, "How can _*I*_ conqueror sin in my life?" They then go off and try that very thing; to overcome sin by themselves. Impossible. We are all part of the body of Christ. To be sure, there is an individual component to sanctification. But we exist within the body. We need the strength of the body. This starts by submitting yourself to pastoral care. Listen actively to the word preached on the Lord's Day. Soak it in. Study it. Pour over it with all your heart. Prepare your heart duly for the Lord's Supper. Allow yourself time for self-examination and to confess your sins to God. Become intimate with members of the body; your fellow brothers and sisters in Christ. I am not talking about a facile approach that contains little depth. _Bear one another's burdens, and thereby fulfill the law of Christ_ (Gal. 6:2). Become _that _intimate with your brothers and sisters. As you begin to train your mind individually through prayers, study and application, you are also exposing yourself to the graces of the church. I think the church plays and indispensable role in equipping the saints for spiritual battle; including the mortification of the flesh.


----------



## Romans922 (Mar 11, 2008)

Means of Grace


----------



## thekingsknight (Mar 11, 2008)

Often times we think of "walking in (after) the spirit" as a "manner of acting" rather than a "state of being". We are "Alive in Christ, and dead to sin" - i.e. the power of it, not the presence of it.


----------



## Herald (Mar 11, 2008)

thekingsknight said:


> Often times we think of "walking in (after) the spirit" as a "manner of acting" rather than a "state of being". We are "Alive in Christ, and dead to sin" - i.e. the power of it, not the presence of it.



Ted, it's both. We are in the Spirit but we are also to walk in the Spirit. The latter is possible because of the former. That's what I was trying to elucidate in my previous post.


----------



## thekingsknight (Mar 11, 2008)

North Jersey Baptist said:


> thekingsknight said:
> 
> 
> > Often times we think of "walking in (after) the spirit" as a "manner of acting" rather than a "state of being". We are "Alive in Christ, and dead to sin" - i.e. the power of it, not the presence of it.
> ...


Amen! Absolutely! Unfortunlately, there does exist this (false) notion that it is as if putting on a coat. That's what I was aiming at! I need to remember not to aim high, but to hit the target.   
Thanks!


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Mar 11, 2008)

How do I mortify the flesh?

(Thomas Watson, "The Christian Soldier" 1669)

The flesh is a bosom traitor; it is like the Trojan horse
within the walls, which does all the mischief. The flesh 
is a sly enemy--it kills by embracing. The embraces of 
the flesh are like the ivy embracing the oak; which sucks 
out the strength of it for its own leaves and berries. So the 
flesh by its soft embraces, sucks out of the heart all good. 

The pampering of the flesh, is the quenching of God's Spirit. 
The flesh chokes and stifles holy motions--the flesh sides with 
Satan. There is a party within us, which will not pray, which will 
not believe. The flesh inclines us more to believe a temptation 
than a promise. The flesh is so near to us, its counsels are more 
attractive. There is no chain of adamant which binds so tightly
--as the chain of lust.

In the best of saints, do what they can, sin will fasten its 
roots in them, and spring out sometimes with inordinate 
desires. There is always something which needs mortifying. 
"Put to death, therefore, whatever belongs to your earthly 
nature: sexual immorality, impurity, lust, evil desires and 
greed, which is idolatry." Colossians 3:5.

How do I mortify the flesh?

1. Withdraw the fuel that may make lust burn. Avoid 
all temptations. Take heed of that which nourishes sin. 
Those who pray that they may not be led into temptation
--must not lead themselves into temptation. 

2. Fight against fleshly lusts with spiritual weapons
--faith and prayer. The best way to combat with sin is--upon 
our knees. Beg strength from Christ. Samson's strength lay in 
his hair; our strength lies in our head--Christ. This is a mystery 
to the major part of the world--who gratify the flesh rather 
than mortify it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## a mere housewife (Mar 11, 2008)

I wanted to add my 'ditto' to 'the means of grace'. There is no way to overcome our sins without grace; and God is gracious -- and has been so abundantly good as to tell us where to seek and find Him. I think this is the most important thing; not that fighting in other practical ways isn't important. But as Ant said, fighting in our strength is never going to win. 

It's also important because seeking God in His appointed means first and foremost changes our focus from merely fighting sin to (again as Ant referenced) pleasing God.


----------



## holyfool33 (Mar 11, 2008)

Well that's a lot to think over but thanks for the counsel.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Mar 11, 2008)

But sometimes Satan foils a child of God 


Question. But sometimes Satan foils a child of God. How does this work for good?

Answer. I grant that, through the suspension of divine grace, and the fury of a temptation, a saint may be overcome; yet this foiling by a temptation shall be overruled for good. By this foil God makes way for the augmentation of grace. Peter was tempted to self-confidence, he presumed upon his own strength; and Christ let him fall. But this wrought for his good, it cost him many a tear. "He went out, and wept bitterly" (Matt. 26:75). And now he grows less self-reliant. He dared not say he loved Christ more than the other apostles. "Do you love me more than these?" (John 21:15). He dared not say so—his fall into sin broke the neck of his pride!

The foiling by a temptation causes more circumspection and watchfulness in a child of God. Though Satan did before decoy him into sin—yet for the future he will be the more cautious. He will have a care of coming within the lion's chain any more. He is more vigilant and fearful of the occasions of sin. He never goes out without his spiritual armor, and he girds on his armor by prayer. He knows he walks on slippery ground, therefore he looks wisely to his steps. He keeps close sentinel in his soul, and when he spies the devil coming, he grasps his spiritual weapons, and displays the shield of faith (Eph. 6:16). This is all the hurt the devil does when he foils a saint by temptation—he cures him of his careless neglect; he makes him watch and pray more. When wild beasts get over the hedge and damage the grain, a man will make his fence the stronger. Just so, when the devil gets over the hedge by a temptation, a Christian will be sure to mend his fence; he will become more fearful of sin, and careful of duty. Thus the being worsted by temptation works for good.

THOMAS WATSON 1663


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Mar 11, 2008)

uberkermit said:


> Have you ever read what John Owen had to say on the matter?




I would recommend Owen's book then followed by Thomas Watson's _Doctrine of Repentence. _


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Mar 11, 2008)

Be acquainted with the whole range of sensual desires
(Richard Baxter, "The Sinfulness of Flesh-Pleasing")

Be acquainted with the whole range of sensual desires, and 
pay attention to them, and watch them in all their extravagances. 
Otherwise, while you are stopping one gap, they will be running 
out at many more. I will here briefly set some before your eyes:

1. Watch your appetites as to food and drink--both quantity 
and quality. Gluttony is a common sin. The flesh enslaves men 
most--by the appetite; as we see in drunkards and gluttons. 

2. Take heed of the lust of uncleanness, and all degrees of it, and 
approaches to it; especially immodest embraces and behavior. 

3. Take heed of ribald, filthy talk, and love songs, and of such 
sensuous snares. 

4. Take heed of too much sleep and idleness. 

5. Take heed of taking too much delight in your riches 
and lands, your buildings, and delectable conveniences. 

6. Take heed lest honors, or worldly greatness, or men's 
applause--become too great a pleasure to you. 

7. And take heed lest the success and prosperity of your 
affairs do too much please you--as the rich fool, "And I'll 
say to myself--You have plenty of good things laid up for 
many years. Take life easy; eat, drink and be merry." 
Luke 12:19 

8. Take heed of an inordinate pleasure in your children, 
relations, or nearest friends. 

9. Take heed of a delight in vain, unprofitable, sinful company. 

10. Take heed of fineness of apparel--to set you out to 
the eyes of others. 

11. Take heed of a delight in romances, novels, useless 
news--which corrupt the mind, and waste your time. 

12. Take heed of a delight in any recreations which are 
excessive, needless, devouring time, discomposing the 
mind, enticing to further sin, hindering any duty--especially 
our delight in God. They are miserable souls, who delight 
themselves in such unprofitable things--as cards, and dice, 
and theaters, and immodest dancing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

